# Zinger Winger VS Gunners UP Thowers



## boohc (Dec 15, 2010)

Looking for Pros vs Con on these two thowers. Is one any betters than the other? I see the GunnersUP is thicker tubing and is 1 LB heavier? Does the smaller version really throw the birds far enough in windy conditions? Please let me know, thinking of ordering one of these for Boo Boo and my boys. Thanks


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

Kit,

I own ZW II's and the Gunners Up Son of a Gun. Absolutly the ZW will throw higher and farther. While the SOG (smaller version) does just fine for most shorter marks, it would have problems getting it high enough for long FT marks. Especially when the tubing is older.

IMO, and I may get shelled for this the ZW's seem to be built with better material. Yet, both companies are excellent on customer service and product.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

And in case anyone hasn't noticed Zinger just lowered their prices on the Mini Z (my favorite), Zinger II and Field Trialer.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I have the Gunners up and have had them for a long time. At the time I bought them they were cheaper than the Zinger Winger and everyone liked them. I thought about getting some Bumper Boys but I decided to stick with my wingers. Pro's and con's to both but I like the wingers as far as being reliable. I replaced my tubing on my full size Gunners up and they throw about as far as I would want them to and that is with both on the top hook. I am not sure superman could throw a dead bird that far. The down side to wingers is having to reload every time if you have mutiple dogs. The positive is I think they are more reliable than the BB and you can throw birds. I have been using my winger and walking the rounds to reload. I could use the 4 wheeler but I am getting in shape. I don't think you could go wrong with either one.


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

I play with

Tritronics collars because they are the best even though there are copy cats

I play with 
Zinger wingers because they are the best even though there are copy cats. 

Better built , better throws , better product .......

No brainer to me.

Ps

I use the box launchers for my older dogs. Because to me they best simulate a hand thrown FT mark. I don't know many people that can throw like the wingers do....


----------



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a ZW II and have had no real problems other than some hang up on the release but since I installed the rolling release I have had none. I think all new ZW come with the rolling release now. I noticed that if you buy direct from ZW and use a credit card that you will see a charge for currency exchange on your credit card bill (just a heads up). The ZW II is light IMO so if you have to carry it very far it is not bad. I have never used a GU so I can not give any input on them. ZW will throw a duck with no trouble but don't expect it to throw a canada goose it just flops out of it, a snow goose will go a little ways but nothing like a duck.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

I have an older model ZW Field Trialer and a new GU Original. The ZW out throws the GU typically. Just this past weekend I replaced the rubbers, upgraded the pulleys to resin and put the rolling release on the ZW so it is now ready to launch into the next county. The option to use various type of poppers in the ZW is nice but lets be honest 209 primers work fine and are cheap as compared to 32 or 22 blanks. But you do get a louder report from the last two mentioned. 

You really can't go wrong with either, especially since ZW dropped their price. I wouldn't go with anything smaller than the ZW II or the Original though.


----------



## boohc (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks to all that have replied so far! I appreciate your time and thoughts.


----------



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

ZW sent me an E-mail that they have a sale going on for the month of Feb. it might be on the web site.


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

Another idea that I saw and tried on my wingers. When you replace the rubber tubing do away with the rings. Attach rubber to one side of pouch then through both pulleys then back to the other corner on the pouch. Make rubber about 12-16 " short of the bottom hook "depending on winger model" when the pouch is at the top position. Now all you do is hook the pouch to release and grab rubber between the pulleys and attach to disired hook. No more 4 things to pull and no rings to slap you. Have pictures if someone is interested.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Like the primer hammer on the GU ...100 times better than the Zinger wingers.Everything else is better on the Zinger.


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

How do I get a picture on this page?


----------



## Ken Youngs (Feb 11, 2011)

Buy the ZII's I love mine have had great luck with them.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Unless ZW has updated their pulleys GU has much better ones.


I also strongly prefer the release on the GU from a safety point of view. It just feels much more secure.


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

Gunners up for me. Great product. Reliable. Well built. Great customer service


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I have never owned a Zinger Flinger, but have had some of them go off on me when trying to load them. Gunners Up makes the best winger. The pulleys are much smoother than the metal ones. They will throw just as far as the Zingers, no matter what anyone tells you. And their customer service is the best in the business!!!


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Where are both units manufactured?


----------



## Tartufa10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have both and the biggest difference I find is the safety feature of the GU .Which I prefer . I have misfired a few Zinger's . We have some older models in our club that the eyelet has become worn and the hang up but I see Zinger has a new eyelet that should solve that problem


----------



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

Jeff Huntington said:


> Where are both units manufactured?


From what I have been told (which could be wrong) GU is made in China and Zinger is made in Canada (per the zinger web site). there are some not so well known wingers that are made here in the US.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I had 2 GU originals, and 2 ZW's. I sold the GU's and replaced them with ZWII's. The Zingers threw farther, had a smaller footprint in the truck, were better built, lighter to carry, and I did not like the release on the GU. I have not had any problem at all with the ZW's I own.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Rich Martin said:


> From what I have been told (which could be wrong) GU is made in China and Zinger is made in Canada (per the zinger web site). there are some not so well known wingers that are made here in the US.


I was told that the frames for GU are from China, but the rest of unit is assembled in US.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Which is better...

black, yellow, chocolate?


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Jeff Huntington said:


> Which is better...
> 
> black, yellow, chocolate?


Chocolate!!;-)


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Desire Dogs said:


> Chocolate!!;-)


We speak the same language


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

Black and Zingers


----------

